

Meet instacompo.se before everyone - marketingx
http://instacompo.se

======
tomipiriyev
"there is no unique music composition :)

~~~
marketingx
in fact there is a unique melody for every singing,other music is just the
extension

~~~
tomipiriyev
seems that much interesting app coming soon, good luck :)

------
moguz7
What is this exactly?

~~~
marketingx
It is a music composition application.It takes your singing and makes a
beautiful music for it automatically!

------
seferov
I like the idea!

